# could it get worse



## Holls* (Oct 9, 2007)

Crocs have developed a new winter shoe...Will you be buying it? I'm about 100% sure I wont be...


http://www.elotta.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=477


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 9, 2007)

My, those are even uglier than usual. I have to admit though... I do wear the croc flipflops, but they're only as ugly as normal flips. My mom wears the basic crocs and I have to say they're impressively ugly in person. She likes her bright purple ones the best. Barf. Thankfully, she wouldn't wear these as they would make her feet too hot.

Man... every time I look at them, they're uglier.


----------



## KAIA (Oct 9, 2007)

All I have to say is..

*EWWWWWW!!!*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2007)

My hubby will wear the flip flops, but not those Heidi shoes.  He says they are so ugly.  I have got to show him this picture for fun and ask him  if he wants these for Christmas.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 9, 2007)

Man, those are some *UGLY* shoes. Why would anyone want to wear shoes as hideous as those?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 9, 2007)

ughhh
my sister wears crocs i try to tell her how hideous they are but she insists theyre the coolest!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

Umm, are they waterproof ? LOL  Actually, the news in the DC/MD/VA area has been reporting how dangerous they are. Several kids have had their feet injured wearing Crocs on escalators. I wouldn't wear Crocs of any kind, but I don't want to criticize the shoe itself.


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Man, those are some *UGLY* shoes. Why would anyone want to wear shoes as hideous as those?_

 
Honestly, despite their incredible ugliness, they're really comfortable. When my mom doesn't wear hers to work, she has lots of leg pain but when she wears them it helps a lot. I know a lot of pharmacy techs and nurses who love them for that reason. 

And the kids who get injured by escalators, I blame that more on people not paying attention to their kids. I mean, of course rubber's going to get caught easily in escalator treads so you should be careful but... Maybe I'm just over-cautious anyway; it seems like since escalators are so common now people just forget how much they can hurt you and get careless.

The shoes are still super ugly (at least the main style is...).


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 9, 2007)

I can attest that Crocs, though hideous, are comfortable as hell. They're only my house shoes though, no going beyond my apartment in them.

The Croc Mammoth's are pretty fug.


----------



## frocher (Oct 9, 2007)

.....


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 10, 2007)

those are inserts you can put in your regular crocs,. I saw them at a shoe store the other day

I hate crocs. ugly. they look like gardening shoes.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol I dont understand people who wear these in public...... like..... WHY?!!?! I could understand maybe if you were a nurse or something, but even then Im not sure you're allowed to wear those kind of shoes... those shoes are fashion suicide.


----------



## XShear (Oct 10, 2007)

These are horrible, horrible shoes. Working in Nursing, you see them on EVERYONE. Oh, and I love when someone wears hot pink scrubs with the hot pinks Crocs ... WHY?! 

I don't get it. :/


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw those earlier this week. They're hideous. I know they're outrageously comfortable but come on, why!? The only pair of crocs I considered purchasing were these ones:


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay those are pretty damn ugly and I wouldn't purchase them. I'd put them right up there with Ugg's as ugliest shoes ever actually. If people want to wear them though I don't care. I just don't get all of the crazy negativity about the Croc brand. There are just some people out there who actually place comfort over beauty. Is that really such a crime?

To me, worse would be walking around in a pair of really ugly shoes that were also uncomfortable. At least the Crocs have comfort going for them.


----------



## redambition (Oct 12, 2007)

er, no thanks.

i only like the ballet flat ones, the mary jane ones (kinda kooky-syle mary janes), and some of the sandals.

the rest look icky.


----------



## Jot (Oct 12, 2007)

i just don't really get crocs full stop.


----------



## sitasati (Oct 12, 2007)

Omg, don't dog crocs! You guys have to try them....they are amazingly comfortable! I don't care how I look with my crocs on...as long as I get no blisters or achy feet at the end of my 8 hour workday I'm okay. 

Sometimes you have to choose between looking "fashionable" or being comfortable.  I choose comfyyyy!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 12, 2007)

We really need a "vomit" emoticon because that's what I want to do whenever I see those damn plastic/rubber shoes.  Throw some fleece in them and that only makes it worse.  Yeesh.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_We really need a "vomit" emoticon because that's what I want to do whenever I see those damn plastic/rubber shoes.  Throw some fleece in them and that only makes it worse.  Yeesh._

 





 ?


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 12, 2007)

I've seen people wearing them, they're absoloutley hideous! I cannot stop myself from laughing out loud when I see people wearing them.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_






 ?_

 
I missed it apparently.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't mind people wearing them if they accept, like Uggs or quite a few types of flip flops, that they aren't that good looking and that they have a purpose: comfort.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my word, so that means in winter I'll be subjected to these monstrocities.


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm sure they're pretty comfortable but seriously...you can buy comfy shoes that still look decent if you shop around a bit...right?


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Crocs + Uggs?  grossss


----------



## Ithica (Oct 24, 2007)

I really dont like those shoes, I only ever see little kids wearing them. They make me think of what my mum used to make me wear... urgh... Jelly shoes. 

You'd think they'd be so easy to wear in the sea but they used to kinda swell and cause major rubbage and blisters!


----------



## pinupshoot (Oct 24, 2007)

I hate crocs, I dont understand people who wear these in public...


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 26, 2007)

I go to Disney World a lot and EVERYONE wears those shoes there. My boyfriend and I can't stand the sight of them.

I tried them on once to see what the hype was about. They are ten times more hideous in person and they actually weren't that comfy. They were so rubbery and kind of boxy and it felt like I was walking with tissue boxes on my feet


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG,even uglier than regular Crocs! All the tourists and nurses (except for the nurses with more discretion) wear them. People buy jewelry to adorn their Crocs. They look like clown feet.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

yuck, no


----------

